# Call an exterminator



## bluewhisper (May 9, 2014)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought it was really funny.  Miss Linda was a little iffy-----LOL

Gary


----------



## venture (Jun 4, 2014)

That would work?

I figgered she had drugs somewhere in the house?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

